# Dickau OWNS this league!!!!



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan Dickau - 18 min, 14 pts...

OK so the thread title is a little bit much...

But I believe that Dan Dickau can be a solid backup PG in this league. He just hasnt proven himself yet.

I stated that he would find a home in New Orleans and while one game isnt gonna make or break my prediction Im excited to see it.

He was one of my favorite players in college and has been one of my favorite players in his journey throughout the pros.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Dan Dickau - 18 min, 14 pts...


I know you're a fan, but even you've got to admit that those aren't the most impressive career stats.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

for Danny boy they are. 

I think 14 points is his career high!:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Not half bad, hits his open shots and caught the Rockets by surprise a couple of times. Slow defensively, Dikembe could probably blow past him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh no he is by no means any offensive threat...I just think he can learn to run a team and get his shot off enough to where you have to respect it...I posted that mostly in jest but I am happy that he got his career high with NO.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Dickau OWNS this league!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I know you're a fan, but even you've got to admit that those aren't the most impressive career stats.


:laugh: 

I got the joke.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Dickau OWNS this league!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I know you're a fan, but even you've got to admit that those aren't the most impressive career stats.


:laugh: 

Hes out to make the 4 or 5 teams that traded him this season regret it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Dickau OWNS this league!!!!*

To be honest I bet Atlanta will sorta regret it a little...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Dickau OWNS this league!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I know you're a fan, but even you've got to admit that those aren't the most impressive career stats.


:rofl:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Sad to say, I don't think Dan is going to be in the league too much longer.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

You mean that he's going to get dealt to Chicago next?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Second game in double figures for DAN THE MAN!!!

Dan Dickau...26 minutes 17pts 3 assists vs New York

Again its way to early to say anything like I told you so, but he is helping confirm my belief that he can be a backup in the NBA. Hoefully it will be in a Hornets uni since he has been one of my favs.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> You mean that he's going to get dealt to Chicago next?


:laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He's extended his NBA career for a couple of months.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Rumor: Dickau was born of a virgin

Nothing confirmed yet but my sources tell me its true...


SAVIOR OF THE NEW ORLEANS FRANCHISE!!!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> You mean that he's going to get dealt to Chicago next?


lol


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yet again!!!

Dan Dickau 27 min 18pts 4assists 3stl

oh man please let there be an I told you so brewing in New Orleans...:gopray:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

December 12 2004!

Hornets vs Wizards

Dan Dickau: 30min 14pts 4rebs!!

This guy is useless!!!..........NOT!

When Baron and Magloire come back this team will be vastly improved!!! Dan Dickau is getting more minutes than he has in the NBA and I think this will help him settle into a backup position for Baron. Its hard to prove what you got in garbage minutes. 




Hell yeah!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> December 12 2004!
> 
> Hornets vs Wizards
> ...


I have been pulling for this before he left Gonzaga, but he's slower than molasses. In order to be a PG in this league nowadays you have to be quick, and he's not. Say goodbye to Dickau.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> I have been pulling for this before he left Gonzaga, but he's slower than molasses. In order to be a PG in this league nowadays you have to be quick, and he's not. Say goodbye to Dickau.


post 2000! :clap:

(speaking of slow... )


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> December 12 2004!
> 
> Hornets vs Wizards
> ...


Don't forget the 4 of 12 shooting and the 4 turnovers.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>f22egl</b>!
> 
> 
> Don't forget the 4 of 12 shooting and the 4 turnovers.


HAHA...

Well he did have a poor shooting night...HOWEVER...the Hornets are the worst team in the league at getting to the line. One reason Dickau has been effective for the Hornets is that he has been able to get to the free throw line. So while all you statheads that dont look at other parts of basketball besides fg%, turnovers, and +/- Dan Dickau is out there making an intangible somewhat semi-tangible.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, before Jsimo gets to it, Dan Dickau had another impressive night tonight in a win over the Warriors. 

23 points on 8-13 shooting in 25 minutes. Let the Pistol Pete comparisons roll.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> Well, before Jsimo gets to it, Dan Dickau had another impressive night tonight <b>in a win over the Warriors.</b>


In a WHAT?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> You mean that he's going to get dealt to Chicago next?


:rofl:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> In a WHAT?


Oh like you've never made a typo before.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vote Dickau in '08


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> Vote Dickau in '08


hahaha dick


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> hahaha dick


wow. just wow.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan Dickau December 15th!!!!

23min 25pts 5rebs 4asts!!!!!!!!!!!

He is my official write in on the ALL STAR BALLOT!!!


He must read this board or something cause he "blew up" when I started talking good stuff about him!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> Well, before Jsimo gets to it, Dan Dickau had another impressive night tonight in a win over the Warriors.
> 
> 23 points on 8-13 shooting in 25 minutes. Let the Pistol Pete comparisons roll.


OK OK OK now Im a big Dickau fan and a big Pete Maravich fan and cmon lol get real :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> OK OK OK now Im a big Dickau fan and a big Pete Maravich fan and cmon lol get real :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Don't worry, I'm not as irrational as I let on. I know that Dickau's never gonna be an all-star or even a starter in this league. But I can be happy for one of my beloved Zags, can't I?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dickau with another good solid night of 14pts 3rebs 3asts.

Man he sure cant play defense though huh.:laugh:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

The key to Dan Dickau is his 3pt shot. He was 1-4 last night. That's not going to cut it. If he can make himself a top 5 three point threat in the league, then he might have a place. 

I'm going to watch him this week when he comes to LA for 2 games. This will give me a better chance to get a looksee.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dickau with yet another solid night of...

39min 13pts 7asts...

IMO he doesnt have to become a top 5 three point threat to be effective in this leauge. You could say that about anyone. He has to continue to get to the freethrow line and fascilitate offense. 

He does however need to raise his defensive intensity.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

My girlfriend told me why I like Dan Dickau so much...

We were watching the game the other night and she said that he looked just like me. So I went and got my expansive Dan Dickau basketball card collection and showed her and she was freaking out. So I looked closely and ya know what...I do...

We both have longer "flippy" dark hair same body type and both are in need of a tan. She thinks its some sort of sub conscious thing...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> My girlfriend told me why I like Dan Dickau so much...
> 
> We were watching the game the other night and she said that he looked just like me. So I went and got my expansive Dan Dickau basketball card collection and showed her and she was freaking out. So I looked closely and ya know what...I do...
> ...


:laugh: You probably are Dan Dickau


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Its true I am Dan Dickau...I post my stats after every game...Its ashame Ive sunk to this...

Man Caron Butler gave him a shot in the ribs eh...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: You probably are Dan Dickau


Does that mean I get Dan's girlfriend/wife (whatever)?


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

:laugh: @ Dickau's face when he got girlie punched


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I watched both LA games and came to some kind of conclusion that Dickau is a good college player and that's about it. 

If only he could hit more open 3 pointers, then he might have a shot. His defense is...well, there is no defense. His negatives outweigh his positives by too much.

He just doesn't fit. I'm not sure exactly what it is. It's a combination of his demeanor on the court, his basketball skills, his penchant for buggery, his small stature. The guy just doesn't belong in the NBA.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Dickau might own the league, but Caron Butler owns him.

Ouch that musta hurt!
I guess thats wat u get when ur a white dude who rolls over on gangsta-*** caron butler's legs


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Dan had 1 good game, so what. I still think the hornets got ripped off on the armstrong deal.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Does someone have the clip to the Butler punch? I didn't get a chance to see that

And why don't you post a pic of yourself here Jsimo? Or would I just be seeing a picture of Dan Dickau...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan Dickau with another solid night of 11pts and 7asts

His assists have been on the rise I think hes learning how to play point. Byron Scott is teaching him well...

Ill post a pic of myself when I get back on my computer from the Christmas holidays...


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Dan Dickau is quite a player. He will always have that "no good white-boy" image to him, because lets face it people, he still kind of looks like he's in high school. The fruffy hair. The size. The quickness. Some high schoolers have more speed then this guy. But don't get discouraged by all these aspects, because Dan can play the game among the best of them. Note, I said he can play among the best of them. I didn't say that he is as good as the superstars of this league. Superstars always need there sidekicks right beside them. MJ had Steve Kerr. Charles Barkley had Danny Ainge. Kobe had Derek Fisher. Larry Bird had DJ. Dominique had Spud. All those guys could play, but they were nowhere near the best on the team. They just gave there respective teams some flow to the game and a great spark.

I'm not going to say that Dan is starter material, but he defiantly deserves at least 15 minutes a night. Once his minutes start to go down from 40 a night to around 20, then I believe his shooting percentage will start going up drastically. He won't be fatigued as much as it looks right now with the Hornets. 

Go Dan! Keep putting up those stats, and give your wife a good reason to sleep with you. I'm sure she was doubting it before you started your mid-season surge to mediocrity.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> He's extended his NBA career for a couple of months.


:laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Its ashame Ive sunk to this...


You said it, not me.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

Look at the Hornets team and who is playing, thats why Dan is getting these stats, everyone else either suck or is injured.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Gonzaga has better PG's than Dan. 

Blake Stepp is better, and the new PG, Derek Ravio is better. Both of those guys won't win AP ALL America First team, but both of those guys don't have all the hype that Dickau had.


Dickau's wife must be partially sad and embarassed. Imagine sticking with this guy through Gonzaga and everyone hyping him. He was a first team all-american. Now he has been traded 6 times, been punched in the stomach by Caron Butler, and when given the chance proves that he was never good enough to make the league. I feel bad for Dickau's wife, not Dickau.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan Dickau was clutch tonight vs the Sacramento Kings...

He ended the game with 15pts and had a clutch three as well as a big time rebound...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Dickau sucks, but I'm glad that hes at least contributing in some way.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Gonzaga has better PG's than Dan.
> 
> Blake Stepp is better, and the new PG, Derek Ravio is better. Both of those guys won't win AP ALL America First team, but both of those guys don't have all the hype that Dickau had.
> ...


Kobe was ***** slapped by Chris Childs, so what does that mean?

Not sure I get your point there.

Anyway watching Dickau on New Orleans, they will for sure bring him back, he can run an offense and has some offensive ability, and he's still young so I don't think he has to worry about whether or not he'll be back next year.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan Dickau with 17pts in 27 minutes tonight for the Hornets 2nd win in a row...

If anyone is saying that the only reason Dan is getting minutes because the Hornets are bad arent listening to what im saying he will become. He isnt a starting PG in the league but he can remain in the league and backup a great PG like Baron without losing to much experience, floor leadership, intelligence, and he has a nice scoring touch at times.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Dan Dickau with 17pts in 27 minutes tonight for the Hornets 2nd win in a row...
> 
> If anyone is saying that the only reason Dan is getting minutes because the Hornets are bad arent listening to what im saying he will become. He isnt a starting PG in the league but he can remain in the league and backup a great PG like Baron without losing to much experience, floor leadership, intelligence, and he has a nice scoring touch at times.



I don't know man. It's surely but slowly becoming clear to me that Dickau CAN become a starting point guard in this league. If the Hornest continue to challenge oppenents at the level there doing right now, and if Dickau keeps playing the way he is, then I'm pretty sure that he is capable of being a starter. The Hornets have just officially won 2, mark it, 2 games in a row. If they keep this pace up they can make a run for the playoffs come april. :laugh: Nah, all kidding aside, if the Hornets can really keep a .500 mark the rest of the season, then this season won't be such a huge dissapointment after all.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> Nah, all kidding aside, if the Hornets can really keep a .500 mark the rest of the season, then this season won't be such a huge dissapointment after all.


It's probably best if they lose as much as possible IMO.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

The only thing dan dickau owns is a vagina


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dan the Man with 18pts in the 1st half against his former team (Blazers)!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dan the Man with 18pts in the 1st half against his former team (Blazers)!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Dickau tore up Portland tonight.

New Orleans should be able to "lock him up", they finally gave him a chance to play and he's shown he can produce.

Sad thing is, a lot of guys who "suck" could do the same thing if they were in a situation where they got consistent minutes.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

If he was putting up those numbers as a blazer he still would have been a blazer! Or maybe he wasn't getting the minutes?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

geez people...a 5 page DAN DICKAU thread with no pictures of his wife? 

:no:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

How fitting that I attended Dan "THE MAN" Dickau's career high game of 25pts!!!!!!!!!! It was awesome Van Exel and Stoudemire were awesome as well.


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Dickau has been playing very well.

Dicakau out scored Baron Davis a top 5 PG, in less minutes and a much higher shooting % tonight.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

That must have been Dan Dickau guarding Stoudamire who went for 54! :laugh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> geez people...a 5 page DAN DICKAU thread with no pictures of his wife?
> 
> :no:


I tried looking for one, no luck.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> I tried looking for one, no luck.


I could only get a head shot of her, and let's face it, that's not what anyone here is looking for.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well if anyone has any pics of her, any at all, post them here.


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Dan Dickau is an awesome player! You just give him the ball and he can do things with it! I belive he could be a starter one day in this league!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan Dickau with an impressive 17pts 5rebs 5asts for the Hornets in a win over the Pacers. Dickau also had a clutch freethrow at the end!

CMON!


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Thats Dickau's wife


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

DDick representin'!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What can I say...Dickau's got game on and off the court...


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I heard he's a monster down low.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> I heard he's a monster down low.


No way he has no post moves...


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

The problem with Dickau is he could not guard his wife.

He makes Steve Nash look like Ron Artest on defense. Everytime I have seen him play he gets burned repeatedly. Last night Tinsley was toying with him. Of course Dan got the last laugh as N.O. won the game but Dickau is going to have to improve quite a bit before he will even be an adequate defender.

He is a good shooter and can run the point on offense but if he does not shore up his defense he will not be a starter in this league. At least not for a team which in not last in the league.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I agree, I've noticed that he's a bad defender


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Are you kidding me?

27 points and 8 assists

Hits two three pointers, including the game winner, in the last minute to win the game. 

The Clippers are hating Dan Dickau right about now.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Dan Dickau is really impressing a whole lot of people in the last couple of months. Wow. A 27 point, 8 assist, no turnover game by the former Gonzaga Bulldog? That's amazing considering where he has been for the past 3 years in the league. I hope he keeps improving, and more importantly, keeps winning with these improving Hornets!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The problem with Dan was that he was not given a chance. He was always stuck behind great PG's and couldnt break into PT. Since he was traded to the Hornets Dan Dickau has proven that he can score, run the offense, and be on the floor during the crucial minutes of the game.

Now all those people thought I was crazy when I said he'd find home in New Orleans. All those people thought I was crazy when I said hed be a backup PG in this league. Ya know what even I might have been wrong...he may be starter quality on some clubs. I said Atlanta would regret trading him and they are in need of a PG.

27pts 8asts 0to's...thats what I call proving me right Dan! :yes:


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> The problem with Dickau is he could not guard his wife.


I don't think he would want to guard his wife. If I was him, I would let her have her way with me when she is pressing.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

the name of this thread starts to get more and more realistic


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

If Dickau can come back today and play well against Miami I will give him major props. The guy's body took a beating last night and he was running the show most of the game. If he can muster something above average today, that is a testament to his will and conditioning.


The thing I noticed about him is he plays better when the tempo is slowed into a halfcourt game. Not only did he play well, but the whole team was passing the ball. The Hornets had possesions where every guy touched the ball, and it happened a few times. I believe part of this has to do with the fact that Dan is unselfish. You can tell Lee Nailon likes playing with him. He had back to back 20+ point games. PJ Brown likes playing with him. It makes a world of difference when your teammates want to play with you. It makes him look better and play better.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

im srry but dickau sucks


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> im srry but dickau sucks


Of course not EVERYONE can jump on the bandwagon...

Its cool though but even yo GOTTA admit that his production is impressive...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dickau nominated for player of the week!!!

http://www.nba.com/news/pow_050124.html


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Steve Kerr jumps on the Dickau bandwagon 



> Enjoying the first extended playing time of his career, Dickau has helped New Orleans get on track by leading them to five wins in their last 10 games. For a team that at one point was 2-29 and threatening to become one of the worst teams in NBA history, that is no small feat.
> 
> Dickau has run the club at the point, mixing in gutsy perimeter shooting with deceptively quick penetrating moves to the basket.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> im srry but dickau sucks


Oh no! The "hater" backlash is starting already!


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

> I know you're a fan, but even you've got to admit that those aren't the most impressive career stats.


true that


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Even Joel Pryzbilla knows that Dan Dickau OWNS this league...


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Dickau is doin pretty good right now... i hope it can keep up and prove to the mavs, warriors, and everyone else he played with that they shoulda held on to him...


but you gotta admit he looks like a girl


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

"but you gotta admit he looks like a girl"

And his skin is so... white.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

please...
this thread too?

how bout we squash this right here


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>High School Dropout</b>!
> Dickau is doin pretty good right now... i hope it can keep up and prove to the mavs, warriors, and everyone else he played with that they shoulda held on to him...
> 
> 
> but you gotta admit he looks like a girl


I dont think he looks like a girl...He has that West Coast surfer look about him though...

He's just so low key and calm. He doesnt get shook up to much and he just goes about his business on the court. I heard him interviewed and he's well spoken and positive and really just thankful to have been given a chance...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think he looks like a girl...He has that West Coast surfer look about him though...


You just sayin' that 'cuz u look like him....


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont think he looks like a girl...He has that West Coast surfer look about him though...
> ...


he should be thankful... he got a great chance in new orleans... now he'll probably get a crazy contract in the off-season like hedo or adonal, and then end up making a huge name for himself...

IMO this is the best thing thats happened to him


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> You just sayin' that 'cuz u look like him....


Perhaps...:laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>High School Dropout</b>!
> he should be thankful... he got a great chance in new orleans... now he'll probably get a crazy contract in the off-season like hedo or adonal, and then end up making a huge name for himself...


It's going to be a small contract, something like 3 years $7 million. Anyone can put up numbers in New Orleans, and Dickau's defensive shortcomings make it tough for him to have a positive impact on a game when he doesn't score 15+ points.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> It's going to be a small contract, something like 3 years $7 million. Anyone can put up numbers in New Orleans, and Dickau's defensive shortcomings make it tough for him to have a positive impact on a game when he doesn't score 15+ points.


This is good post. It brings up a good question for Dickau fans and pundits. What contract will Dickau get after this year? Will he be cut? Will he get a 1 year deal? 3 yr deal? How much money will the deal be worth?

3 years 7 million is pretty good for Dickau. He would definitely go for that. This seems like a fair shake for both teams. If I was the Hornets I would go for 3 years 6 million, with some bonuses thrown in for good play.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan Dickau with 23pts and 10asts tonight vs the Houston Rockets.

The most amazing stat of this game is his 1 turnover...

Cmon admit it...Dickau has made a believer out of many of you hasnt he?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

If he gets his average over 15ppg could we put him in the MIP mix?

Average of 2.2 in 03-04 to 12.9 with the Hornets?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> If he gets his average over 15ppg could we put him in the MIP mix?
> 
> Average of 2.2 in 03-04 to 12.9 with the Hornets?


Forget MIP... Dan Dickau OWNS the *MVP*!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> Forget MIP... Dan Dickau OWNS the *MVP*!!!


Spoken like a PIMP!


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Dan Dickau has just been added to my fantasy team.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Dan is having a great game against the Sixers right now. 

Crazy Stat-line:


18 points
14 assists
5 boards
2 steals
3 turnovers


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Dickau is SOOOOOOOO padding his stats. :laugh:


----------



## Lurch (Nov 3, 2003)

Dickau has proven alot of people wrong. 

The Hornets were about 2-275 before they traded for Dickau. Now the Hornets seem to winning about 50% since!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Dan Dickau is okay but doesn't deserve an entire thread about how "good" he is. All of you guys need to get off of Dan's Dickau.:laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

All Dan has to do is get 25+ and Ill get a supporting membership!

Those assists were phenomenal!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Dan Dickau > Steve Nash ???  


Dan Dickau and Steve Nash are competing each night looking who can get more assists...


----------



## bigbaskets (Jan 29, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Bron_Melo_ROY</b>!
> Dan Dickau is okay but doesn't deserve an entire thread about how "good" he is. All of you guys need to get off of Dan's Dickau.:laugh:  :laugh:


Looking at Dickaus numbers

13.5 points per game
4.2 assists 
3.0 rebounds 

might not look impressive, but they are considering a lot of people thought he was on his way out of the league and also consider the fact that it seems he is constantly improving his game. He keeps gaining confidence and his numbers keep going up.

Since getting the starting nod over the last 6 games he is averaging 20 points and 8 assists a game on 47% shooting while leading the Hornets to a .500 record over these games.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Dan Dickau for MVP.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i love Dandaru but this league is getting worse every day


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

> Originally posted by *bigbaskets*!
> 
> 
> Looking at Dickaus numbers
> ...


Chill homeboy...I was just joking, Dan Dickau has actually made me a believer. Especially with his game last night against the Sixers. Maybe he is starting material in the NBA afterall.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan Dickau being OWNED by the Spurs...


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems like every team in the league has some form of yellow alternate jersey.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan gets owned by every team.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Dan Dickau being OWNED by the Spurs...


come on, that's a clear foul...


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Here is an article about Dan Dickau.

http://www.theadvocate.com/stories/013105/spo_hornets001.shtml

Some great praise from Byron Scott.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Dickau has started the last seven games while Baron Davis has been sidelined by a bruised right Achilles tendon. In that time he has averaged 19.2 points, 7.1 assists, 4.2 rebounds, 1.4 steals and has shot 47 percent from the field.


Thats the most impressive excerpt from the article IMO...


----------



## bigbaskets (Jan 29, 2005)

Dickau tonight with 19 points 12 assists 4 rebounds 4 steals.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I stand dumbfounded, bewildered, and amazed by his consistency more than anything else. 


Dickau for most improved player? Shall I pose this question?


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Dickau for most improved player? Shall I pose this question?


Not over Bobby Simmons.


----------



## bigbaskets (Jan 29, 2005)

Hornets were not getting the calls tonight, look at the free throw disparity, 32 for grizzlies 10 for the hornets. Dickau drove to the hoop many times yet got to the line 0 times.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

...and if you're not careful, Dan Dickau will OWN your league.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Not over Bobby Simmons.


If Baron Davis stays injured long enough, I think the league is gonna have to consider Dan for the award. It'll be close if Dickau keeps up his play of late.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

He's making one hell of a case for it with his non-stop numbers...I'm impressed to say the least...looks like at the end of the day, there will always be a place for a fundamentally solid, orthodox point guard in this league.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen I present to you...


YOUR MIP FOR THE SEASON OF 2004-2005 MR DAN DICKAU!!!!!

Yeah thats right!

I gotta tell ya in the words of our friend greekbullsfan there is nothing more "horny" than a 9 page Dan Dickau thread...

Go on trade Baron Davis he's great and all but if Dickau can put up anything close to 15pts and 10asts per game and JR Smith comes into his own and we draft well we might not be that bad off without Baron...


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

So what happens to Dickaus numbers if Baron comes back and stays healthy?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dickau will finish with 14+ppg and 5+apg...he'll win MIP.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> Not over Bobby Simmons.


I'd take Dan over Bobby right now. Dan's the go to guy w/ the Hornet, while Simmons is a 3rd option and has cooled off as of late.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

If BD comes back he might not score as much as does now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The Dickau hype is insane right now... at this moment Dickau alone is probably bigger than the New Orleans Hornets... 

A: "Hornets lose again"

B: "So what? Dickau's got 19 points!"

A: "Oh yah, Dickau owns!"


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Oh please.
Dan Dickau and own should not be ever placed into the same sentence.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

DD is the man on the worst scoring team in the league. I checked the averages for team scoring and New Orleans is dead last. 


What does this say about Dan Dickau? The dude runs the offense so slow they barely ever score over 100 points. They haven't scored over 100 points once since he started his double digit scoring streak.

Basically he slows it down to a halt and then shoots his jumpers. Not to exciting.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> DD is the man on the worst scoring team in the league. I checked the averages for team scoring and New Orleans is dead last.
> 
> 
> ...



You are 100% correct on the scoring...but check the win/loss with Dickau in the game as a starter compared to when he wasnt on the team.

Some of the numbers may be misleading cause Baron was back. But Baron was present during the beginnig of the year and still no wins.

Its not exciting basketball but Dickau has been able to get wins and has performed well in the clutch.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This ones better...:kissmy:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

That's the one and only Dickau OWNS this league thread! 

Dickau's great performance against the Magic forced Jsimo12 to get a supporting membership!!!


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Dan Dickau for comeback player of the year?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KG4MVP2</b>!
> Dan Dickau for comeback player of the year?


Technically you have to have been somewhere to come back from :laugh:. I do say he's the front runner for MIP.:yes:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dickau with the game clinching free throws!!!!!

HORNETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Dickau with the game clinching free throws!!!!!
> 
> HORNETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


14ppg 4apg.... those aren't the stats of a scrub guard he was supposed to be. What happened to this guy?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> 14ppg 4apg.... those aren't the stats of a scrub guard he was supposed to be. What happened to this guy?


Not even just that! He is CLUTCH...that is his 3rd game winner/clincher on the year.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

interesting stat about Dan Dickau:

He scored the decisive points in the last 10 seconds in 3 of the hornets last 7 home victories!


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> 
> 
> Technically you have to have been somewhere to come back from :laugh:. I do say he's the front runner for MIP.:yes:


most improved thats what i meant.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I think Larry Hughes still leads the race for MIP despite the injury, but yea, Dickau's stats have been impressive. Hughes will definitely have the edge given the Wizards' vast improvement compared to NO's plummeting crash to last in the league.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

No way Dickau wins MIP.
Hornets are garbage.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> No way Dickau wins MIP.
> Hornets are garbage.


of course hornets are garbage but dickau is not.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

OH MAN!!!

Dan Dickau just OWNED the Dunk contest...

Oh sorry dozed off there for a minute and accidentally typed out a dream... :laugh:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Maybe next year he will enter the 3point contest. If the guy can manage to keep a starting job in New Orleans or another team. Imagine Dan Dickau winning the 3point contest.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

DICKAU OWNS!


----------



## Focus (Feb 13, 2004)

Dickau Scores In Double-Digits For 21st Straight Game :clap:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

My guitar wants to kill Dan Dickau!!! 

:guitar:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont think Dickau is fond of your guitar playing skills frankly... :biggrin: 

:headbang: Rock on DICKAU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Can we get some pics of Dickau's wife in here?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey...remember this thread...

The disappearence of this thread has only proved that its no longer a surprise for any of us when Dickau puts up something like 17pts and 6asts like he did vs the Timberwolves, its merely commonplace now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jsimo12 said:


> Hey...remember this thread...
> 
> The disappearence of this thread has only proved that its no longer a surprise for any of us when Dickau puts up something like 17pts and 6asts like he did vs the Timberwolves, its merely commonplace now.


You're weird. :laugh:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

EHL said:


> You're weird. :laugh:


He's also correct. Dickau has been playing great ever since he made it in the starting lineup (which was months ago) and now 17, 6 isn't a big deal now for Mr. Dickau. 

By the way just for fun I wanted to see how Armstrong was playing.

Stats for Dallas this year:

2.6 PPG on 31.5% shooting, 27.8% from 3PT mark, 2.4 APG

Wow...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> By the way just for fun I wanted to see how Armstrong was playing.
> 
> Stats for Dallas this year:
> 
> ...


Armstrong was brought in for his defense, something Dickau doesn't provide.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dickau OWNS the trumpet...


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Dan Dickau, judging by that pic, has to be the youngest kid to ever play in the NBA. What is he, 12? Seriously!

He's a shaggy haired 12 year old that needs to stop sitting in his room fiddling with his instrument and get some sun!

Hehehe :-D


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ChrisWoj you can tell him to get sun...he obviously has never seen one before.

Dan go outside and then look up...that big bright yellow thing hurting your eyes is the sun. Stay out there for while...


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

So when will there be a Dan Dickau fan club? Must I start it?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ClayVTrainum said:


> So when will there be a Dan Dickau fan club? Must I start it?


I thought the user DanDickau had one going. I would have started it but Im not a fan of Sig Fan Clubs.


----------

